# Boardman Team Full Suspension MTB



## Harrier (30 Jan 2010)

Hi

Close to getting the Boardman Team MTB Full Suspension Bike through C2W scheme. Anyone got any comments or views please. Done a bit of looking around and it seems alot of bike for a penny under a grand.


----------



## addictfreak (30 Jan 2010)

Seem like good bikes with a great spec for the money. Personally I would expect to find a full susser of that price to be fairly heavy.
Unless you really need a full sus, I would be inclined to go for the hard tail pro at the same price.


----------



## addictfreak (30 Jan 2010)

Boardman team full sus 12.8kg (28.2lbs)

Hardtail pro 10.9kgs (24lbs)


----------



## lukesdad (30 Jan 2010)

Mtb from a roadbike stable mmm..... Not light are they.


----------



## Wocce Racer (31 Jan 2010)

They do not get a good press in the trade forums either. The build quality has been questioned.


----------



## Debian (31 Jan 2010)

Bike weight isn't necessarily everything.

The bike can be as light as it likes but if the rider is a bit overweight (like me) and carries all sorts of extraneous and non essential stuff in a rucksack (like me) then the weight of the bike (within reason) becomes unimportant.

If, OTOH you are a string bean and carry nothing and are a speed freak then weight is important.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jan 2010)

Harrier - ignore the nay sayers. the mags regularly review the boardman mtb range as being best value-for-money. what mountain bike raves about them every time they get one in. 

it was a toss up between the team fs and the ht pro for me and the ht pro won as it suits my style of riding better.


----------



## Harrier (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments. The HT Pro does look very good and I think I am leaning towards a HT rather than full sus. However, I have also seen this Orange 'Crush' at lesiure Lakes.

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/pr...bike2010rtw(ridetoworkspecial).aspx?&id=12697 

Sorry to put another question but what are the views on Orange bikes and has anyone got a 'Crush'?!?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2010)

orange bikes are great and designed for UK conditions. that Crush RTW has imo a slightly inferior spec to the Boardman HT Pro and Leisure Lakes seem to have changed the fork from the standard Crush's to hit that price point. Bet it is still a ruddy good bike for the money though.

Does avoid the 'stigma' of buying from Halfords which will be a problem for some.


----------



## GilesM (1 Feb 2010)

Go for the Orange, both bikes will be very good, but if you get into mountain biking in a big way then turning up at a trail centre with an Orange is definately alot cooler than a Halfords special own brand. I would also expect the frame geometry on the Orange to be better, but I don't know this for certain.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2010)

GilesM said:


> Go for the Orange, both bikes will be very good, but *if you get into mountain biking in a big way then turning up at a trail centre with an Orange is definately alot cooler than a Halfords special own brand*. I would also expect the frame geometry on the Orange to be better, but I don't know this for certain.


----------



## GilesM (1 Feb 2010)

GregCollins said:


>



Remember mountain biking is a very fashion conscious sport


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2010)

GilesM said:


> Remember some mountain bikersing are is a very fashion conscious numpties sport



FTFY

The most fashion conscious are often the least able, ime, ymmv.


----------



## Debian (1 Feb 2010)

GregCollins said:


> FTFY
> 
> The most fashion conscious are often the least able, ime, ymmv.



You beat me to the comment!


----------



## GilesM (1 Feb 2010)

GregCollins said:


> FTFY
> 
> The most fashion conscious are often the least able, ime, ymmv.



Perhaps, but remember Rachel Atherton's anti skin suit views and how the UCI agreed with her.

PS. what does ime and ymmv mean?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2010)

ime = in my experience

ymmv = your mileage may vary (i.e your experience may be different)


----------



## GilesM (1 Feb 2010)

GregCollins said:


> ime = in my experience
> 
> ymmv = your mileage may vary (i.e your experience may be different)



Thanks, that's two useful things I have learned today.


----------



## Harrier (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks again everyone for your comments. Nothing to do with fashion but I have gone for the Orange Crush S.

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/crush/

For the extra £99 I will have the original spec.

Should look good on top of the car though!


----------



## addictfreak (1 Feb 2010)

Looks like a nice bike, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lukesdad (1 Feb 2010)

GilesM said:


> Remember mountain biking is a very fashion conscious sport



Ah ! GilesM youve just gone downhill in the cred stakes.


----------



## GilesM (2 Feb 2010)

Harrier said:


> Thanks again everyone for your comments. Nothing to do with fashion but I have gone for the Orange Crush S.
> 
> http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/crush/
> 
> ...



Great choice Harrier, it'll look cool on top of the car, but more importantly it'll put a huge smile on your face when you get out on the trails. Have fun.


----------



## GilesM (2 Feb 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Ah ! GilesM youve just gone downhill in the cred stakes.



Don't worry, in reality I'm too old to worry about fashion and looking cool, I just ride an Orange Five as it helps to hide my lack of ability


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2010)

Been reading this thread.

My cyclescheme is up in April...... and N+1 is itching again.....

TOP of list Bang for Buck........Boardman HT Pro..... Rockshock Reba's and X0 rear mech, and X9 other kit.....

I'm unlikely to ride trails - we've got lots of the Peak district to explore near me... like the look of the bike, reviews seem good, the kit is outstanding.

I'm unlikely to tear down off road downhills near me (don't fancy smashing myself up and cycling is my main transport/weekend fun), this is more XC and climbing, so hardtail suits my road background.

Anyone know if Halfords accept CycleScheme (not their CTW) ? and can I take the thing in the box.....rather than built.

Any other close contenders..... no stupid colour schemes....?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Feb 2010)

fossyant you already know there is little genuine close competition to a Boardman HT Pro in the bang per buck stakes but some prefer form over function, or worry about the brand logo not working properly during that crucial roof rack unload section at the trail centre....

ime Halfords don't accept anything but their own vouchers but your HR department will need a mere 10mins to sign up to the Halfords scheme and any enlightened HR team will sign up to more than one supplier. My own HR dept became enlightened when one of them wanted a bike not available from the incumbent supplier(s)

Yes Halfords will supply you with it in a box, however if you have a decent BikeHut to hand and go talk to them in advance you may find, as I did, someone working there who is every bit as much a cycle enthusiast as yourself, has tidy wrenching skills, and who will relish building your bike for you and will do the job every bit as well as any lbs mechanic. It isn't everyday a Pro goes out the door.

Tis a grand bike alright. If you're big and need an L like me I'd suggest putting some dosh by for a larger front rotor upgrade, just in case you end up in freefall one day, and budget to replace the tyres sooner rather than later. (My local flints ripped the widely spaced blocked treads to shreads in less than 500km.) and a new saddle as the oem isn't the most comfortable perch. An airfork pump (I got a topeak) will be needed to tune the fork to suit your build and riding style. and mine grew bar ends. A front crud will foul the cables on the downtube and mess with your shifting. A CycraGuard front guard gives the necessary clearance.

Next on the list is to swap the trigger shifters with rotary ones cos my poor old hands struggle with the throw of the triggers.

EDIT: and pedals, it will need need new pedals to do it justice; M647's on mine, look great work even better.


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2010)

Our HR were going Halfords until everyone complained, so very little chance.

Hmmm, my friendly LBS is just down the road from Halfords...might have to see if he can sort something with them or it's a Spesh Rockhopper or a Cube....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Our HR were going Halfords until everyone complained, so very little chance.
> 
> Hmmm, my friendly LBS is just down the road from Halfords...might have to see if he can sort something with them or it's a Spesh Rockhopper or a Cube....



I like your style.

As for HR just tell them more than one supplier is no more work than just one and you've set your heart etc., and pretty please....


----------



## Harrier (2 Feb 2010)

Should pick up the Crush on Saturday. Sneeked in an upgrade to Hope Pro2 Hubs and Wheelset. Not sure what mudguards to put on it yet, seems a shame to spoil the look although being covered from head to foot in mud is not a good look either! Would normally go for crudcatcher and raceguard. What do people recommend?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2010)

rear raceguard front depends on cable routing and clearance thereof


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2010)

Harrier said:


> being covered from head to foot in mud is not a good look either!



Well, don't buy a mountain bike....sheesh


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Well, don't buy a mountain bike....sheesh



looking good is clearly important to our dear Harrier.

I prefer to go past people so fast they can't tell whether I look good or not! (I don't, obviously!)


----------



## Harrier (3 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Well, don't buy a mountain bike....sheesh



Cheeky!! As a roadie coming over to the dark side I supposed I will have to get used to it.


----------



## Harrier (7 Feb 2010)

Picked up the Orange Crush today. Very happy with the upgrades. Hope Hoops Pro2's with Stan’s ZTR Flow Rims. Looking forward to giving it a blast!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2010)

Harrier said:


> Picked up the Orange Crush today. Very happy with the upgrades. Hope Hoops Pro2's with Stan’s ZTR Flow Rims. Looking forward to giving it a blast!



That post is useless without pictures (please)


----------



## GilesM (8 Feb 2010)

Harrier said:


> Picked up the Orange Crush today. Very happy with the upgrades. Hope Hoops Pro2's with Stan’s ZTR Flow Rims. Looking forward to giving it a blast!



Good stuff, the Hope Pro2s are excellent hubs, as Greg mentioned though, we need some pics.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2010)

Pics...........


----------



## mike e (8 Feb 2010)

A top tip for anyone who buys a crap, uncool mountain bike is to ride it in real mountains (the Lake District for example) that way you can avoid all the muppets and their bling posing at the trail centres...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2010)

works really well in mid-Wales too


----------



## GilesM (8 Feb 2010)

mike e said:


> A top tip for anyone who buys a crap, uncool mountain bike is to *ride it* in real mountains (the Lake District for example) that way you can avoid all the muppets and their bling posing at the trail centres...



Ride it, are you mad


----------



## Harrier (8 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Pics...........



I will get some pics on asap. 

Had its first run out this morning along part of the Pennine Bridleway above Watergrove, near Rochdale -great ride, although the Sram shifters took a bit of getting used to - not used these before!


----------



## Cubist (8 Feb 2010)

Harrier said:


> I will get some pics on asap.
> 
> Had its first run out this morning along part of the Pennine Bridleway above Watergrove, near Rochdale -great ride, although the Sram shifters took a bit of getting used to - not used these before!


Hi Harrier, where on the PB? There's some really good lumps of it over here, (West Yorks side) and I want some good new loops based on the PB to try.


----------



## Harrier (9 Feb 2010)

Harrier said:


> I will get some pics on asap.
> 
> Had its first run out this morning along part of the Pennine Bridleway above Watergrove, near Rochdale -great ride, although the Sram shifters took a bit of getting used to - not used these before!



Hi Cubist

Just behind my house near Whitworth I can join the PBW and normally do a route past Brown Wardle and through to Watergrove, from there onto Calderbrook. From here I can pick up the Pennine Way over Blackstone Edge to Marsden or go the other way onto Stoodley Pike. I have put a couple of links which you may already have, plus the Mary Townley Loop which pretty much goes around where I live.

If you fancy a spin over this neck of the woods let me know.

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/penninebridleway/article.asp?PageId=3&ArticleId=37

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/PennineBridleway/uploads/MTL guide 2009.pdf


----------



## Harrier (3 Mar 2010)

GregCollins said:


> That post is useless without pictures (please)


I think I have finally managed to sort out the pics. Sorry they are not the best quality.


----------



## GilesM (4 Mar 2010)

Looks very good, have fun and let us know how you get on with it.

How do you like the noise of the Hope Freehub?


----------



## Harrier (4 Mar 2010)

GilesM said:


> Looks very good, have fun and let us know how you get on with it.
> 
> How do you like the noise of the Hope Freehub?



Cheers. I am pretty used to the noise as I have a Campag freehub on my road bike.


----------

